# Beware updating Staffpad on Windows -- FIXED --



## sundrowned (Dec 22, 2021)

It's broken on my desktop system not going to try on surface yet.


----------



## wcreed51 (Dec 22, 2021)

How? I don't have scroll bars, if that's what you mean


----------



## sundrowned (Dec 22, 2021)

The home screen gets stuck on this 






I'm able to open scores directly from file explorer but everything is extremely slowly, jumpy and unusable.


----------



## sundrowned (Dec 22, 2021)

wcreed51 said:


> I don't have scroll bars, if that's what you mean


Have you updated on windows and everything is working for you?


----------



## wcreed51 (Dec 22, 2021)

Yes, seems to be working. Hven't spent much time with it yet


----------



## zolhof (Dec 22, 2021)

I have updated on two different Windows 10 machines, desktop and notebook, and both are running without issues. Initial impressions performance wise were very positive. Projects that would bring my old desktop CPU to its knees are now playing fine. Lots of headroom to work with.


----------



## sundrowned (Dec 22, 2021)

Damn. Hopefully support can help me out.


----------



## sctaylorcan (Dec 22, 2021)

sundrowned said:


> Damn. Hopefully support can help me out.


I had some experience with this in a beta release when using OneDrive to store my scores. I copied them to a local drive, then tapped the "StaffPad" logo in the top-left (takes some patience if it is lagging) and picked the option to change my score folder. From there it is zippy-zippy on my ancient surface. The latest hasn't hit my Windows store yet, but hopefully this will unblock you, if that's the cause in your case!


----------



## sundrowned (Dec 22, 2021)

sctaylorcan said:


> I had some experience with this in a beta release when using OneDrive to store my scores. I copied them to a local drive, then tapped the "StaffPad" logo in the top-left (takes some patience if it is lagging) and picked the option to change my score folder. From there it is zippy-zippy on my ancient surface. The latest hasn't hit my Windows store yet, but hopefully this will unblock you, if that's the cause in your case!


That was the issue. Changed the score folder from onedrive to local and it all seems to work. Did you manage to get it working with onedrive again?

Thank you


----------



## sctaylorcan (Dec 22, 2021)

sundrowned said:


> That was the issue. Changed the score folder from onedrive to local and it all seems to work. Did you manage to get it working with onedrive again?
> 
> Thank you


Hi - I didn't install any later version, so it is still local storage for me. I will evaluate with the prod version when mine updates. Sounds like I'll have this experience too  Hopefully a bug fix release will come soon, especially as you've reported to their support!


----------



## El1418kj (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi,

The latest score I used disappeared after the automatic update. Anyone knows if there’s any possibilities to fix it??


----------



## rosscoVilla (Dec 25, 2021)

Jeez, did they even try to open this thing on Windows during testing? They keep saying "We recommend you use your OneDrive", evidently this is impossible.


----------



## jonathanparham (Dec 27, 2021)

Well given what I reading here and the Facebook group it seems it's best to back up your scores from ONEdrive first. Also, it seems folks here are creating a new local drive for the scores.


----------



## MadLad (Dec 29, 2021)

Wow, I didn't believe it at first but the update totally ruined the app. It's super slow, it won't find my scores, it's completely useless now and I need it because I'm on a schedule.

I'm sorry, I was patient at first because I know they're a small team and David seems like a nice guy but for christ's sake FIX YOUR DAMN APP!

This is extremely frustrating right now and I'm REALLY pissed off. Moving the folder from OneDrive to local didn't help because it's still super slow and I can't even double tap to select bars. Playback isn't working, either which basically means, I can't deliver a finished product. Everything is just ruined now.


----------



## sundrowned (Dec 29, 2021)

MadLad said:


> Wow, I didn't believe it at first but the update totally ruined the app. It's super slow, it won't find my scores, it's completely useless now and I need it because I'm on a schedule.
> 
> I'm sorry, I was patient at first because I know they're a small team and David seems like a nice guy but for christ's sake FIX YOUR DAMN APP!
> 
> This is extremely frustrating right now and I'm REALLY pissed off. Moving the folder from OneDrive to local didn't help because it's still super slow and I can't even double tap to select bars. Playback isn't working, either which basically means, I can't deliver a finished product. Everything is just ruined now.


That's very frustrating. Changing the score folder from OneDrive to local completely fixed it for me. I've heard other people have problems with other backup folders like dropbox or google so I'd double check it's not a shared folder in any way. I.e. desktop and documents folders can be set as onedrive sync by default. I'd make a new folder in top level c drive and try that.

Other than that I'd try and get hold of another PC and install staffpad on there. At the very least it'll work for playback and exporting even if it's not touchscreen. And worth remembering a wacom graphics tablet can make any PC compatible. (I have it installed on various devices including a cheap non touchscreen dell laptop)

Hope you manage to get it fixed.


----------



## MadLad (Dec 29, 2021)

I have staffpad installed on my laptop as well but the playback doesn't work there, at all. Never did. I only get clicking sounds. I'll write to support, not many other options left, anyway.


----------



## ssnowe (Dec 29, 2021)

MadLad said:


> I have staffpad installed on my laptop as well but the playback doesn't work there, at all. Never did. I only get clicking sounds. I'll write to support, not many other options left, anyway.


Not defending Staffpad here because it does have problems, but sounds like the laptop sound card might be the issue. Do you have any type of usb sound interface you could try? I have also noticed that Staffpad has some conflicts with Nvidia graphics cards.


----------



## MadLad (Dec 29, 2021)

ssnowe said:


> Not defending Staffpad here because it does have problems, but sounds like the laptop sound card might be the issue. Do you have any type of usb sound interface you could try? I have also noticed that Staffpad has some conflicts with Nvidia graphics cards.


Unfortunately, I don't. I didn't care that much as long as playback worked on my Surface.


----------



## ssnowe (Dec 29, 2021)

Some thoughts:
- Try completely uninstalling Staffpad from your Surface and doing a new install.
- Export your score to xml and import xml , you may lose instrument mappings but should get close ( I've seen Staffpad complain when migrating the older score format to the newer format)
- Check your sound settings in the Windows sound settings page
- Try plugging in headphones and tell Staffpad to use the headphones in the Windows sound settings page


----------



## Kanter (Dec 29, 2021)

the clicking sound occurs when Staffpad fails to locate your librairies content upon startup, which in turn happens when there is some hiccup with your microsoft account (assuming you're on Windows), so you should check that too.


----------



## MadLad (Dec 29, 2021)

after multiple restarts and relocations of my staffpad folder at least the playback works. It's still a bit laggy, though.


----------



## dade (Dec 29, 2021)

MadLad said:


> I have staffpad installed on my laptop as well but the playback doesn't work there, at all. Never did. I only get clicking sounds. I'll write to support, not many other options left, anyway.


Hello,

The clicking sound is something that happened to me a lot, from time to time.
two points:
1) It happens only with 3rd party libraries, I suspect it's related to the licensing system but I have no supporting evidence
2) Most of the times, checking the wifi connection and restarting the app solves the problems.

Before starting with replacing the soundcard, uninstalling and reinstalling and other slightly more drastic solutions, try first to create an empty score with one stock instrument and see if you get any sound out of it.


----------



## MadLad (Dec 29, 2021)

The stock sounds work fine. It's just the third party libraries. I'm logged into my microsoft account so there's no problem with my account or anything. It just doesn't work on my Laptop and frankly, I don't even care anymore.


----------



## ssnowe (Dec 29, 2021)

I once had a problem with Staffpad where it was taking forever to start and was really laggy. Turned out to be vpn/ dns settings related. Turned the custom vpn/dns settings off and Staffpad started working properly. Figured out that Staffpad always tries to load its Store on startup and gets cranky when it can't get a good connection. Thats part of the reason I don't like the new Downloadable Elements feature as it adds more required online connectivity into the mix.

You may want to try turning off your network connection and see if that makes any difference.


----------

